# Bottom Paint



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks interesting, how much for a 8lbs kit? Also you may want to find out if you need to grind down your gelcoat in order for it to adhere.


----------



## Ed_B (Jun 28, 2010)

#11 suggest that the best application is a bare surface.


http://www.tapplastics.com/uploads/pdf/Coat%20It%20Literature.pdf


http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=30

2# = $26.95 

8#= $67.95


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

For a long time we have made our own epoxy graphite mix to protect airboat bottoms as well as skiffs. The kevlar will turn "fuzzy" if exposed to severe abrasion. All epoxy is not equal, so what we use is the hardest we know of and after mixing the epoxy, we add about 30% by volume of graphite powder.

If you are interested in doing it yourself with ingredients purchased independently post back here or do a search of this site.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with Frank on the fuzz and the kevlar gets its benefit from the long strands. Micro strands wold seem to do nothing for protection - just sounds like a filler.

The other two I know of:
Graphite: Great stuff for making a boat slide. It is tough when mixed with epoxy and lasts a long time. Downside is when you need to recoat - a REAL nasty and messy job.

Aluminum: aluminum powder when mixed 25-30% by volume will add abraision resistance to whatever it is put on. It will knock the socks off graphite for abrasion but does not increase the slickness of the surface like graphite.

Of the two - if you want to protect your hull from scrapes - go with aluminum. Nothing will stop an oyster from doing what they do best to a boat during a high speed impact.

West System has aluminum powder.


----------

